# Your best photo from 2011



## Sammie_Lou

A group that I'm a part of on Flikr is doing this and I thought it was a great idea. Post your best image from 2011 - the one you're most proud of - and let us know why you think that one is your best.

I think this is my best photo from 2011 - while it's not particularly powerful or anything, I feel that the focus is good, there's nice background blur, I got some nice catchlights in his eyes, etc....all of which is very exciting for me since I'm so new to this. I'm sure next year, my criteria for making a photo my favorite will be a little different, but right now, I'm excited just to learn the basics. Things I would change - I would probably turn the saturation down a bit and clone out the little random blob of color in the grass (both of which I might do now that I have Elements 10).




DSC_0527 by SLampear88, on Flickr


----------



## McNugget801

Here it comes. by Summit42, on Flickr


----------



## marmots

pfft
haven't even taken any photos this year

...at least not seriously...

I've just been editing 

here's my best edit
 my cousins friend took this, i  just edited it


----------



## raphaelaaron

pretty decent edit ^

i too haven't taken so many photos this year. i closed my photo business in 2010 to go to med school. the only ones i've taken this year was when my friend came to visit me in nyc and i took some shots in the living room.






Norita 66 / Noritar 80mm f2
Fuji Pro 400H

i want to get back to shooting more. sucks being so busy.


----------



## chrismon0

It should be this one:




Scary Hallway by Christiaan Compaan, on Flickr


But everyone I ask says it's this one:



Uhm.. I think we have a problem by Christiaan Compaan, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

I'm too stubborn to admit that I've taken my best pic already this year.  So far I'd have to say this one, but the year isn't over yet:


----------



## Dominantly

This is difficult, but I would have to say it's probably this pano from East Cemetery Hill in Gettysburg. Part of it is the photo itself, and the other part is because of what happened here.


----------



## mishele

OR


----------



## fjrabon

THis is my first year, started in October actually.  

I guess I like this one the best, though probably not entirely for 'technical' reasons.  




DSC_0058 by franklinrabon, on Flickr


----------



## Tee

Wonderful photos everyone! My best fall under the artistic nude category so I can't post those. Instead, here are some other favorite images I've shot for outdoor and studio images:


----------



## camz

Tee, I seen your stuff on the other forum.  It's too bad what I think your best can't be posted in TPF due to the PG-13 balogny pony rules in here.


----------



## Tee

camz said:


> Tee, I seen your stuff on the other forum. It's too bad what I think your best can't be posted in TPF due to the PG-13 balogny pony rules in here.



Thanks camz!  I appreciate it.


----------



## Destin

Popular Consensus says it's this one:






But like said, the year isn't over yet and I've got alot of swimming and basketball to shoot before new years!


----------



## Sammie_Lou

I'm loving all of these photos!


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Since I started shooting with a DSLR last April I missed out on a few months of 2011... Its too hard to pick just one since I like to try to shoot everything. Shooting people more is going to be my goal for 2012.

I dont know about my best, but these are my favorites by category.

Landscape:




HDR:



Matilija Dam 
Aviation:




Animals/Nature:







Black & White:


----------



## bobnr32

I moved to Bucharest in September. It is a photographer's paradise- a city full of contrast.
Old man in arcade.



old man in arcade by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

I can't choose between these two (I'm still going through a 16:9 phase..!):




French Air Force Rafale Burn by Forkie, on Flickr



Grey Heron by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Wow, some outstanding images!

I think this is my most gratifying shot this year.  9 frame pano, no hdr.




Infinite skyscape (Pt. Charlotte, FL) by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## BastiaanImages

Smoke chalice by BastiaanImages, on Flickr


----------



## techshaibal

Some awesome shots in this thread! Thought of sharing one of mine which is my favourite one in 2011 :

Colours and reflections :




Colours and reflections by v_2shaib,


----------



## Josh66

Pretty sure I haven't taken my best photo of 2011 yet, but here is the runner-up:




04071110 - resized by J E, on Flickr


----------



## vipgraphx

Great photos. this is one of mine


----------



## MrSleepin

Main Street Bridge by MrSleepin (Nick Garcia), on Flickr

this seems to be my most popular


----------



## kundalini

Favorite Portrait: 










Favorite Selfy:








Favorite Mistake:








Favorite Travel Shot












.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I got a lot of comments on this photo.  5 sec shutter self portrait.


----------



## Big Mike

This is maybe my best from this year, certainly one of my favorites.  (my twin daughters)


----------



## Big Mike

> My best fall under the artistic nude category so I can't post those.





> Tee, I seen your stuff on the other forum. It's too bad what I think your best can't be posted in TPF due to the PG-13 balogny pony rules in here.



So just post a link.  That way, you can show off your works and the image is never displayed in the forum.


----------



## Robin Usagani

are they fraternal Mike?


----------



## tinman84

also the settings will help Noobs like us 


Sammie_Lou said:


> A group that I'm a part of on Flikr is doing this and I thought it was a great idea. Post your best image from 2011 - the one you're most proud of - and let us know why you think that one is your best.
> 
> I think this is my best photo from 2011 - while it's not particularly powerful or anything, I feel that the focus is good, there's nice background blur, I got some nice catchlights in his eyes, etc....all of which is very exciting for me since I'm so new to this. I'm sure next year, my criteria for making a photo my favorite will be a little different, but right now, I'm excited just to learn the basics. Things I would change - I would probably turn the saturation down a bit and clone out the little random blob of color in the grass (both of which I might do now that I have Elements 10).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0527 by SLampear88, on Flickr


----------



## Big Mike

Schwettylens said:


> are they fraternal Mike?


Yes.  They are far from identical.


----------



## tinman84

.


----------



## spacefuzz

Probobly my best shot of the year


----------



## o hey tyler

Here's one I took yesterday that I've taken a liking to. (5D, 1/2000s, 85mm, f/2.5, ISO 100)






The last Cribstone bridge in the world. About 15 minutes from my house. (5D, 1/250s, 35mm f/1.4L, f/5, ISO 50) 






And this one, out camping by Lake Pemaquid. We had docks that went a ways out into the water that I laid down on to get this shot early on a foggy morning. (5D, 1/1000s, f/2.5, 85mm f/1.4, ISO 100) 







I included shot settings as someone requested, however shot data is all circumstantial and depends on the light scenario. So the exif probably won't help anyone...


----------



## S.A.S

My first postever to the site! I'm having a lot of trouble picking my favorite picture Ihave taken 2011. So here it goes, I actually have two one from each sport Ishot even though I am so in love with so many these are the two I choose:
Baseball:




Football:





The pictures are only 72 pixel resolution, Sorry. I've had problems with theft of photos on sites before.


----------



## cgipson1

I seem to be living in a Macro World!   

ISO 200, F22, 1/250, Diffused flash





ISO 400, F4.5, 1/160, Diffused fill flash





ISO 100, F20, 1/60, Diffused flash (backlit)





ISO 100, F22, 1/60, Diffused flash


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Hmm, my best photo from this year is one of these two (can't make up my mind):


----------



## o hey tyler

spacefuzz said:


> Probobly my best shot of the year



How long did you drag the shutter on this scene? The water looks great.


----------



## MatchlessArts

These 2 would be my favorite for the 2011 year


----------



## Bo4key

My favorite shot from this year. Taken in Seattle, one of the few times I've tried any street photography/candid




Shades by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## bazooka

I think this is probably my fave for the year...




Oklahoma Hummingbird by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe

its either this one:



Jessica - 100 Strangers: 1/100 [Explored: 5/8/2011] 1st Explore!!! by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

or this one:



Disko/Broadfoot by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

bazooka said:


> I think this is probably my fave for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma Hummingbird by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr




How did you manage to get that great black background?  Clever positioning or post production?


----------



## CMfromIL

Great pictures everyone!  Neat idea for a thread.

I have 2 pictures, one is sports related:






And the 2nd picture is from my pond this fall:


----------



## bazooka

Forkie said:


> bazooka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is probably my fave for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma Hummingbird by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to get that great black background? Clever positioning or post production?
Click to expand...


Positioning and very bright light mostly, but a bit of burning was done to subdue the very subtle dark tones.  This was shot early morning toward a group of leafy brush that was backlit.  Some speckled sunlight was visible, but it was very dim and very subtle.  This is almost as it looked sooc.


----------



## molested_cow

I'm gonna be greedy about this one...

Event: 





People:





Landscape:





Night:






And the very last photo of my car as I watched it being driven away by its new owners......


----------



## DiskoJoe

CMfromIL said:


> Great pictures everyone!  Neat idea for a thread.
> 
> I have 2 pictures, one is sports related:



The team in green seems to have a serious advantage going for them.


----------



## DiskoJoe

molested_cow said:


> I'm gonna be greedy about this one...
> 
> 
> People:



That stripper on the left sure has a lot of.............................................................................stomach, lol


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Can't decide....


----------



## Photo Lady

http://


----------



## willis_927

Not sure if these are really my personal favorites, but these are 2 of the ones that got the most comments from other people...


----------



## dieselbear

This is my first attempt at portraits. My favorite is of 2011 is of my daughter.


----------



## bsquared

"Spider Telegraph"


----------



## Tomeek

Architecture: Jacksonville, FL



Jacksonville, FL by Tomeek, on Flickr

People: My son Jakob



DSC_1646-2 by Tomeek, on Flickr

Nature: I don't know why but I love this one!!



DSC_8866 by Tomeek, on Flickr


----------



## xX5t3v3nXx

sorry if its not from flikr.... :l but heres one from this year


----------



## o hey tyler

Welcome fellow Mainer.


----------



## fsquare

I always enjoyed this one


----------



## Bios.

My favorites (sorry but I couldn't choose just one!):

Macro:



Nomada Spp. by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

Travel:



Chicken Bus by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

Landscape:



Falmouth re-edit by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


----------



## BastiaanImages

willis_927 said:


>



This one is really great, perfect editing! Congrats


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

This thread is full of WIN!


Here's mine:


----------



## Sammie_Lou

I haven't looked in here in a couple days and wow - so many awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing, everybody!


----------



## MaoZeBong

either this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or this, shot out of the drivers window at 55mph.


----------



## D-B-J

My Favorite:


----------



## jwbryson1

GeorgieGirl said:


> Can't decide....



Love these.  My fireworks shots always get the smoke in them.  How did you avoid that?


----------



## rexbobcat

I don't have a best photo, or a favorite really. These are my favorites. But I can't choose just one.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## H4X1MA

The one that got the most comments:


----------



## Dillard

probably my favorite of the year


----------



## sandersjessica

You guys are amazing! I loved all the photos. I spent around 15 mins on this thread.


----------



## ChrisLambeth

For me, probably this.


----------



## Natalie

Alright, since lots of other people are cheating and posting more than one photo, I guess I'll have to as well.


----------



## jkzo

i like yourself





kundalini said:


> Favorite Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite Selfy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite Mistake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite Travel Shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## TamiAz

I haven't been at this very long (since the end of Sept.). These are my favorites.


1) My son






2) I was playing with my new flash and I got this one..


----------



## DragonHeart

DSC_9736_Edit640x480 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr

I just love the DOF of this one... Plus its one of my youngest son.


----------



## ghache

I really like this one.







or this one


----------



## baturn

Perhaps not best but certainly favorite.


----------



## dancer

Im not sure what my best shot of the year is but this one got a ton of attention. This is just one of those places that I think of when it's rainy and cold outside and it's a fun shot. Hope you like it.




Shipwreck Cove by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## boomer

I don't know if this is really my best, but I always like this one.




6/365 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## BastiaanImages

dancer said:


> Im not sure what my best shot of the year is but this one got a ton of attention. This is just one of those places that I think of when it's rainy and cold outside and it's a fun shot. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipwreck Cove by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr



Wow, love that coast!


----------



## GeorgieGirl

jwbryson1 said:
			
		

> Love these.  My fireworks shots always get the smoke in them.  How did you avoid that?



Photoshop. Lots and lots of Photoshop....


----------



## Joel_W

Just found this thread. the level of work posted is truly amazing. 

Ok, Here's my humble best of 2011. I couldn't pick just one, so I went with the best of four different categories.

Best Orchid



DSCN2690 by jaw101, on Flickr

Best Flower



S Yellow Daisy by jaw101, on Flickr

Best Bird



DSCN1162 by jaw101, on Flickr

Best Landscape



DSCN1024 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## ScubaDude

I really like this shot because I got down to eye-level and the bird let me get close.




Sanderling by ScubaDude1960, on Flickr


----------



## camz

It's my favorite of this year since it's new found process for me.  Somewhat of a hybrid photo video.


----------



## invisible

This is a great thread that really showcases a lot of the talent that exists on this site.


----------



## H4X1MA

@camz: Now you just have to wait for "Harry Potter" prints to come out to showcase these on your wall


----------



## photo guy

My first ever front page photo.


----------

